# Can't find source of basement ceiling leak



## philshap (Feb 20, 2008)

A few days ago I noticed a slow leak coming from the ceiling molding in my basement.  The basement is finished and there aren't any pipes directly above the molding as far as I know. The immediate thought was a dishwasher leak, since it's above and nearby but the drip doesn't seem to relate to its use, or the use of the kitchen sink, also above. Everything looks dry above, as far I can tell.

Any ideas where to look next to find the source? The ceiling area isn't near the outside of the basement so I don't think it's coming in from the outside. Although I'm a novice at home repair and don't have much experience with these things.

Thanks..

-phil


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 20, 2008)

The leak could be miles away....just kidding.
The leak can be coming from the dishwasher or sink, the water finds its own level. Meaning it will come out at the lowest spot in the floor, this could be 10 feet away.
I would investigate the dishwasher drain hose, and any other supply hoses.
You need to feel around for this one. Sometimes it takes a while.
Tell us how you make out.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 20, 2008)

Welcome Phil:
The leak could be condensation from the cold water lines in the ceiling. The warm moist air in the house is condensing on the water lines that are near 40* this time of year. The best cure is to insulate the pipes and get some ventilation in there.
Glenn


----------



## kok328 (Feb 21, 2008)

Are there and roof penetrations in the area of the leak (i.e.-furnace or water heater exhaust pipes)?
Maybe condensate from a bad or overflowing refrigerator drip pan?
Maybe a water line tap for an ice maker?


----------



## triple D (Feb 21, 2008)

In my opinion, get a sheet rock saw and cut an access hole in the lid so you can see exactly where the water is coming from.  It will allow things to dry out in there as well.  I bet a leaky abs joint. Good luck and keep us posted...


----------

